# brass rod hinge



## Woodenwizard (Jan 25, 2010)

I am making some small boxes and want the lid to pivot in one corner on a brass rod. Rare earth magnets at the opposite corners would hold the lid shut. I have two questions. Where is the best place to get the brass rod? Second, how to you secure the rod so the lid does not come off the rod but still rotates?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

John, check out this blog/tutorial by shipwright: http://lumberjocks.com/shipwright/blog/23989
I'm planning on trying this method soon. You can buy 1/8" (and several other diameters) brass rod at McGuckins in Boulder (near the fasteners/lumber section), or at pretty much any other hardware store.


----------



## Max (Sep 13, 2006)

John,

You can also get brass rod from most any welding shop or welding supply, that is where I got mine for the small box that I made. As far as securing it you could try and ping it by drilling a 1/16" hole across the dia. of the rod through the wood and using CA glue to hold the cross pin. I hope that makes sense.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

yes, what bob & max said. I bought a pack of 1/8" x 36" Brazing Rod from Southern Tool Supply here in Louisville for 3 bux. I'm fortunate to have them and Harbor Freight close to me.


----------



## LoneTreeCreations (May 27, 2010)

I always use 2 rare earth magnets and pivot on one. That takes away the hassle of 
figuring out how to install the rod.

Just a though.

Pete


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

In this configuration, the magnets are alternating North, South, North, South (facing up), thus the reason for the Steel disc on the lid rather than an opposing magnet. Or, as Pete said, one big magnet to pivot on and no hinge pin. Oh, and don't forget to Dovetail the corners.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I use a 5/16" wood plug to hold the brass pin in the sides. They are fast and easy to put in, look good and keeps the pin from showing and coming out. Tapered plug cutters work best.


----------

